#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  What happends after we die ??

## Kevieee

What happens after we die ?? Why do some religions say that we incarnate, some religions say that we go to heaven, some stay in the world and wonder as lost souls, some travel as spirits and ghosts. So which one is it ?? If I am christian which means I will go to heaven (Astral world), but what it i want to be a spirit guide and help the people on earth with their road path. I have been though alot of crossroads searing for the Occult journy and this is still ONLY the beginning, but i believe someone above is watching over me, and things do happen for a reason.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Nothing is true, everything is permitted.

That is a tired phrase but it works here.

Look all those things could happen Kevieee. All those things could not. You would be better off latching on to one of them or forgetting the whole thing all together. 

All we "know" in consensual reality is that our meat body dies. It stops working like it did for so many years. It rots. It breaks down. Things eat it. Recycled goods, paper, plastic, dead body.

I've been out of my body. I still can't tell you what being dead is like. I can't even tell you what it's like to not be born yet. 

But think of it this way. 

It wasn't a big deal that you weren't around for however long you weren't around before you came alive here. You don't even care that you didn't exist before you did. So, do you think you will care after you leave?

----------


## Gazeeboh

Same here Lady D.

Haunting people would be too much fun and I would hate to leave my friends all by their lonesome in this hell hole.

That is assuming we have the option to do so. 

I heard somewhere that your astral body breaks down without your physical one. Eventually you dissapate and your soul is forced into reunion with God and reused. So one would do well to practice energy techniques in order to sustatin oneself.

But that was authored by Michelle Belelanger. So, salt, grain, take.

----------


## Dark Wisdom

Okay first of all when you die you fully bind with your higher-self and you can choose whether you want to be in the astral realm or the physical realm.With heaven and hell theres no such thing there is just a spiritual realm.

----------


## Dark Wisdom

Okay first of all when you die you fully bind with your higher-self and you can choose whether you want to be in the astral realm or the physical realm.With heaven and hell theres no such thing there is just a spiritual realm.reincarnation comes with the choice of you and your higher-self.

----------


## Kevieee

I don't mean to be an a-hole, I was just curious...but how do you know, its either the astral world or earth or living thing?

----------


## ThisIsNecessary

Nobody knows a damn thing. Don't listen to Dark Wisdom. At this point I don't mind sounding like a douche... but really now if anybody actually knew, we wouldn't have all these insane theories floating about. 

I would suggest finding out how to live your life to the fullest instead of wasting your time and energy wondering about what happens when your human shell is spent. What if nothing happens at all? That would suck! All that time you could've been enjoying life.

----------


## Dark Wisdom

Well keviee its an article i read on the internet and its something i figured out.

----------


## Adromaedis

Keviee, Yes there is a spiritual realm (Astral is practically the same thing).
Yes there is a light that appears the moment you die, but it is your choice whether you wish to enter it or not - but its a one time only option, if you choose to stay you'll be trapped in the spirit realm until at least you are forced to the next step via an entity.
But if you choose to go to the light, then you'll move on to the next step, you will effectively pass on to the next (after death is what some call it).

I know because I have met spirits, communed with them, and asked them questions about what its like. I cannot however commune with just any spirit as some of them do not even know they are dead an have inadvertantly trapped themselves in an illusion of their own making - hence why some people have seen ghosts walking around places but with a routine. The ones that notice the living are the ones that are aware that they are in fact dead.

Regardless of your decision when you die, nothing bad will happen to you, your spirit is eternal, its just your body that isn't eternal. 
There is no eternal damnation, there are no forces of darkness that will eat your soul, there is just simply the next step.
If you don't believe me, you can always meditate to confirm this for yourself an no, meditations are not a waste of time - it just depends on the amount of effort you put into it an how well you can remain focused.

Remember, just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it isn't there.

----------


## devakxes

My theory - Death is relative. 

Everyone is completely unique in some way and so their souls must be unique. The soul is traditionally considered different from the body, though there are similarities between every soul because there are similarities between everyone alive.

Though, not everyone lives a life that is similar to any single person. Everyone has a soul that is Kia - Perception and Will (The Higher Self).
However, I don't think everyone is subject to the same course after death.

The solution?

Instinct. Feel the path within. You want to live forever, then do so. You want to die and dissipate into God, then do so. Believe in it with your whole heart.
Then you'll have slain death.

----------


## devakxes

There is also the Setian/Luciferian view which is simply... to not die. An act of Will to collectively survive beyond the grave. That sort of Will, however, must be cultivated and must have reason to be.

----------


## Dajai

> There is also the Setian/Luciferian view which is simply... to not die. An act of Will to collectively survive beyond the grave. That sort of Will, however, must be cultivated and must have reason to be.


I am particularly fond of this perspective.

----------

